# MY THREAD....BETO



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice STuff ! Now lets see some new shit BETO ! You got that Big Ass paint booth and half of testors LOL ! 



Cant wait to see Building something For real ! Stopping being the general and start heading into battle with us!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know if its your camera or the paint but this has to be the brightest red i ever seen !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dang those are some really nice models beto love the caddies man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work..... well MCBA...... gotta be....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto, nice models! i really dig the Silver '64


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They look great Beto!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that red one reminds me of one i saw in LRM as the center before... back with the budwieser girls


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS IS WHERE IT ALL STARTED FOR ME AIRBRUSHING "HOTWHEELS"


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean paint jobs ....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

VERY nice paint work! Man, I gotta get me an air brush!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 06:03 AM~8412254
> *VERY nice paint work! Man, I gotta get me an air brush!
> *




X-2 CARNAL SEND ME THAT 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Excellent work homie!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice builds BETO! :thumbsup:,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PRIMO!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean Beto :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 05:03 AM~8412254
> *VERY nice paint work! Man, I gotta get me an air brush!
> *



:no: gotta finish a car this year b4 you get airbrush :biggrin:


JK, lOL

they all look good beto :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work Beto!! Love the pattern/line work you put on your paintjobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM PRIMO ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD :0 . LOOK'S LIKE YOU GOT THE BUG BACK...HANDLE IT HOMIE..


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: diggin the fat flake & clean lines 


damn i gotta get an airbrush 2 :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin sick as always homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

this one is my favorite :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS, BUT I THOUGHT THE ELK WAS YOUR FAVORITE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you got rid of the truck so the elk was my favorite that you still have lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn all those look sic :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 28 2007, 03:19 PM~8414938
> *you got rid of the truck so the elk was my favorite that you still have lol :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, I'LL PAINT A DUALLY UP AND SEND YOU THAT INSTEAD OF THE ELK.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

sicks rides !!!
what kind of paint is that on the truck ????
never seen it before


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 28 2007, 03:31 PM~8415001
> *sicks rides !!!
> what kind of paint is that on the truck ????
> never seen it before
> *


PRISM MICRO RAINBOW FLAKE WITH HOUSE OF KOLOR TANGERINE KANDY OVER IT. I WENT HEAVY WITH THE CONCENTRATE TO GET A DARKER LOOK.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 28 2007, 05:28 PM~8414988
> *KOOL, I'LL PAINT A DUALLY UP AND SEND YOU THAT INSTEAD OF THE ELK.
> *


elk will do lol

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

illl get that 79 caddi built for your diorama


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 28 2007, 03:45 PM~8415068
> *elk will do lol
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I'LL SEND IT OUT THIS WEEK, PM ADDY PLEASE. WELL, BACK TO WORK THE ESE's ARE STARTING TO ARRIVE. MAYBE CHINGASO TONITE.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what kind of paint do you use on those?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 28 2007, 04:34 PM~8415263
> *what kind of paint do you use on those?
> *


ONLY USE HOUSE OF KOLOR AND PPG, FOR KLEAR I USE PPG BUT I'M GONNA TRY THE KLEAR THAT BIGGS IS USING.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that green to orange/gold fade is badass, beto!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 28 2007, 05:12 PM~8415416
> *that green to orange/gold fade is badass, beto!!!
> *


THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME I USED HOUSE OF KOLOR SPRAY CAN. FLIP FLOP GREEN TO BLUE. SPRAYS ON SMOOTH. TRY IT.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

where could i get it?
i always goto walmart for primer, and then autozone, or advanced auto for duplicolor....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 28 2007, 05:36 PM~8415516
> *where could i get it?
> i always goto walmart for primer, and then autozone, or advanced auto for duplicolor....
> *


I BOUGHT IT AT WALMART


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

cool..thanx...i'll look for it next time i am there.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Great paint and design work!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK'S EVERYONE. I ASKED ONE OF MY SONS TO SET UP MY NEW WORK BENCH AND TOOL BOX SO I CAN SET MY NEW SPRAY BOOTH AND START PAINTING EARLY IN THE WEEK. THAT'S IF HE DID. IF NOT HOPEFULLY SMILEY WILL COME UP AND LEND A HELPING HAND. HINT, HINT.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL, JUST GOT HOME AND FOUND MY CRAFTSMAN WORK BENCH ALL SET UP. I WILL START TO PAINT NEXT WEEK. ALL EXCITED IN PUMPED UP BY SEEING EVERYONES WORK. I HAVE SOME NEW IDEAS AND WILL PUT THEM TO WORK. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we'll be waitin.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

mental note ......... never call out beto!!! lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice work!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

VERY NICE BUILDS BETO.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The rooftop graphics on the green Impala are SICK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I need to get my braincells going to come up with something tight like that for my 1/12 ride.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good.. my favret is the rusted out impala...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 20 2007, 06:33 PM~8600335
> *they all look good.. my favret is the rusted out impala...
> *



x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey beto what do you use to get all those flakes on the paint....is it that clear efect paint


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 05:36 PM~8610501
> *hey beto what do you use to get all those flakes on the paint....is it that clear efect paint
> *


I USE PRIMER, SILVER BASE, INTERCOAT CLEAR WITH FLAKE, INTERCOAT CLEAR WITH KANDIES, PPG CLEAR TO TOP IT OFF. IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 12:08 AM~8637195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn beto,that rivi lookin sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cleanass paint jobs bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> DAAAAAAAMMMN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN real sick Beto  :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Beto, love it!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S ONE THAT I PAINTED BEFORE I MOVED AND WANT TO FINISH. INTERIOR WILL BE YELLOW WITH ORANGE OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice sunny color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY BETO U GOT ANYMORE PICTURES OF THAT RUSTED OUT 63??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that monte is SWEET. :0 :0 :0 Love all your paint jobs.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 28 2007, 09:52 PM~8666345
> *HEY BETO U GOT ANYMORE PICTURES OF THAT RUSTED OUT 63??
> *


NO, I SOLD IT LAST YEAR IN NORWALK


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I STILL GOT UR RUSTED 51 FLEETLINE HERE. I WAS GOING TO GIVE IT BACK 2 U AT THE LAST SHOW FOR YR DIORAMA BUT FORGOT TO TAKE IT WITH ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 28 2007, 11:16 PM~8666504
> *NO, I SOLD IT LAST YEAR IN NORWALK
> *


DAMN THAT 63 WAS SICK


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn beto that monte is clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > DAAAAAAAMMMN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> X-2 LOOKING GOOD PRIMO. THAT SMALL TAPE MAKE'S A BIG DIFFERENCE. IT MAKE'S THE PATTERNS TO SCALE .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep to scale!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Too clean bro


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Lookin good beto


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Still waitin on that $30.00 refund, my 67, 2 sets of wheels, dually chassis that was coming a month ago???????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT RIDE CAME OUT SICK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Sep 21 2007, 08:32 AM~8840293
> *Still waitin on that $30.00 refund, my 67, 2 sets of wheels, dually chassis that was coming a month ago???????
> *


ACTUALLY MITCH, 6 MONTHS :uh:


----------



## shark_capone (Sep 20, 2007)

BETO BETO BETO HOMIE UR ARE ONE SAV WEN IT COMES TO PAINT AYE 408 MODELS SEND ME A THREAD WITH UR PROJECTS I SEEN UR PIC OF A CAR WIT A SIK ASS SHARK ON IT LET PEEP THEM PROJECTS OUT INSPIRE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

HEY BETO, WHAT KIND OF PAINT DO YOU USE?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2007, 09:07 AM~8851979
> *HEY BETO, WHAT KIND OF PAINT DO YOU USE?
> *


HOUSE OF KOLORS AND PPG


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 23 2007, 01:16 PM~8852260
> *HOUSE OF KOLORS AND PPG
> *


rattle can?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 23 2007, 10:16 AM~8852262
> *rattle can?
> *


ONLY A FEW TIMES I USED CANS, I PREFER AIRBRUSH BECAUSE YOU HAVE BETTER CONTROL OF THE PREASURE THAT COMES OUT OF THE AIRBRUSH. I DO USE HOUSE OF KOLOR PRIMER AND SILVER BASE ALOT, DRIES QUICK AND SETS NICE.


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

that's some clean paint work!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for BETO :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hahah, you got it! congrats!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WE SHOULD ALL THANK BETO FOR BEING SO GENEROUS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS CUTLASS WAS A GIFT FROM MY HOMIE TWINN, HE MADE ME PROMISE THAT I WOULD NOT SELL IT. I KEEP MY PROMISE AND IT TOOK FOR ME TO BE OUT SICK FROM WORK TO FINALLY START ON IT. PICTURE DO NOT DO JUSTICE, YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE COME THROW THE CANDY REALLY NICE. I WILL DO IN INTERIOR IN A TWO TONE PINK.

PAINT IS HOK PINK CANDY WITH MURANO BLUE PEARL OVER RAINBOW MICRO FLAKE NO KLEAR YET, WILL KLEAR TOMMORROW.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! that is hot.

where can one get some of that blue pearl? is it a pearl powder to mix with clear?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looking real good beto every last page .....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

where u get murano pearl from :angry:


looks great brother!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2008, 11:04 PM~10002450
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!! that is hot.
> 
> where can one get some of that blue pearl? is it a pearl powder to mix with clear?
> *



they stoped makin murano pearls years ago that shit people used to use alot in the 70's and 80's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10002437
> *THIS CUTLASS WAS A GIFT FROM MY HOMIE TWINN, HE MADE ME PROMISE THAT I WOULD NOT SELL IT. I KEEP MY PROMISE AND IT TOOK FOR ME TO BE OUT SICK FROM WORK TO FINALLY START ON IT. PICTURE DO NOT DO JUSTICE, YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE COME THROW THE CANDY REALLY NICE. I WILL DO IN INTERIOR IN A TWO TONE PINK.
> 
> PAINT IS HOK PINK CANDY WITH MURANO BLUE PEARL OVER RAINBOW MICRO FLAKE NO KLEAR YET, WILL KLEAR TOMMORROW.
> ...



sweet!!! now lets see you do one of your big body cadillacs  for the haters....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2008, 11:33 PM~10002563
> *where u get murano pearl from :angry:
> looks great brother!
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$EXPENSIVE$$$$$$$$$$$$

ALMOST $400.00 FOR A PINT OF PASTE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


thats a lotta dough for a pint

u know whos making a pearl based on murano

ALSA i talked to a one of the guys at sema i belive it was bohuff and they said there in the lab tryin to capture that murano look

IMO theres no other pearl like it now and im sre that cutlass is 100 times more gorgouse in person!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2008, 11:52 PM~10002651
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> thats a lotta dough for a pint
> 
> ...


MOST OF OR ALL LIFESTYLE MEMBERS HAVE A PINCH OF MURANO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 22 2008, 03:06 AM~10002699
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 22 2008, 01:06 AM~10002699
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2 Beto!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

real cool color beto :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: ill be talkin to mando


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the Paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10003854
> *Love the Paint... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-100 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cutty came out nice homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE TO SEE YOU START BUILDING AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2008, 03:58 PM~10006267
> *NICE TO SEE YOU START BUILDING AGAIN! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 22 2008, 06:30 PM~10007339
> *x2
> *


X3 LOOKING GOOD PRIMO.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THANKS EVERYONE, FELT GREAT PAINTING AGAIN. I HAVE SOME GREAT PLANS FOR THE FUTURE. MY BADGER CRESENDO BROKE, SO I USED THE AZTEK KIT THAT I SELL. I LIKE THE OPTION THAT COME WITH IT, LIKE 8 DIFFERENT TIPS. WORKS AWESOME.

SHOT SOME KLEAR ON THE CUTLASS THIS EVENING. NOT SURE WHAT TIRES TO GO WITH , THE THICK OR THIN WHITEWALLS. ALSO I HAVE THE FLOCKING I WILL USE FOR THE CUTLASS TWO TONE. MIGHT PAINT SOME OF THE INTERIOR THE SAME KOLOR OF THE CAR. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.*


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i like the thicker white walls!!!

Bad ass color to bro!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the thicker whitewalls also.
love to see 2 tone flocking.
car looks awesome !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

good god bro it looks sweet


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thin white walls thick white walls are :barf:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you sell the thick ww tires


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2008, 12:05 AM~10010622
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>THICK
> 
> u gonna paint that caddy in the pics too? :biggrin: glad to see you building again too *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thin!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I usually dont like thick whites but they look damn good on there.. stick with the thick..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 23 2008, 06:33 PM~10013206
> *I usually dont like thick whites but they look damn good on there.. stick with the thick..
> *


this is what I meant to say. they look good on that car.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Love that beto and go with the thick wwt :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*OUCH, IT FELL RIGHT WHEN I WAS DONE WITH KLEARING......</span>*


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam beto that sucks with the caddy its a horrible felling lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn it Beto, sucks that car fell.  Oh well, you can paint it once with a badass paint job, you can paint it again. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL WAIT A DAY OR TWO AND WET SAND IT. HOPEFULLY IT WILL COME OFF SINCE IT'S ON THE TOP KLEAR.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man beto 1st go with the thick white walls. 2nd i am so jealous of that paint job on the caddy man thanks for the inspiration it does suck that it fell. do u have any of the root beer kandy for sale?? and glad to see u got time to build again homie i love that caddy did i mention that already my bad if i did its worth a second shout out.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sucks about the caddy but its nice to see you bilding


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice colors


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 26 2008, 06:46 AM~10032599
> *nice colors
> *



X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: well he got to painting, now lets see how long till one is complete :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie sucks that the car fell


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 AM~10033446
> *:biggrin:  well he got to painting, now lets see how long till one is complete :roflmao:
> *


*I BET QUICKER THAN SMILEY*................. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gotta love the fat whites. 

and that sucks bout the caddy,looks like its been neglected


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

hey bro i bin trying to get a hold of you, im assuming you didnt get my pm's?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10038508
> *hey bro i bin trying to get a hold of you, im assuming you didnt get my pm's?
> *


I SENT THAT REFUND LAST WEEK.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Where did the bodylines go on that bigbody :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 25 2008, 08:45 PM~10031552
> *OUCH, IT FELL RIGHT WHEN I WAS DONE WITH KLEARING......</span>
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie..... did the wetsanding save it???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

il take the messed up very ..lol...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10181168
> *looks sick homie..... did the wetsanding save it???
> *


  :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

How come the paint reacted like that? I painted a model last week and forgot that Tamiya paint and Dupli color clear doesn't match....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

[/quote]

haha beto safety first


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 19 2008, 09:26 PM~10212643
> *How come the paint reacted like that? I painted a model last week and forgot that Tamiya paint and Dupli color clear doesn't match....
> *



reacted? dust sticks to wet paint when u drop a car


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 20 2008, 12:26 AM~10212643
> *How come the paint reacted like that? I painted a model last week and forgot that Tamiya paint and Dupli color clear doesn't match....
> *


I found out the hard way on that combo too, not paying attention....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i don't know if the car would have been done by now if it didn't fall, it would have neen on the shelf put away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 09:23 AM~10214030
> *i don't know if the car would have been done by now if it didn't fall, it would have neen on the shelf put away :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*TRYING TO GET OUT OF HERE (WORK) AND GET HOME. I WANT TO WORK ON THE CAPRICE. I HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT I WANT TO DO. I'LL TAKE PICTURES AS I DO SOME WORK.*


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

YHAA.....................betos got work to show for us 
come on kids gather in


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*NO TIME TO PAINT TONITE, GOT THE '68 CAPRICE CLEAN WITH ALL FLASH OFF. MADE SURE THE BUMPERS FIT AND ARE READY FOR CHROME. WILL SET PRIMER AND EVN START PAINT TOMORROW. ONCE FIRST LAYER OF PAINT IS ON I WILL POST PICTURES.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Did u put the whammys on the site yet?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10257222
> *NO TIME TO PAINT TONITE, GOT THE '68 CAPRICE CLEAN WITH ALL FLASH OFF. MADE SURE THE BUMPERS FIT AND ARE READY FOR CHROME. WILL SET PRIMER AND EVN START PAINT TOMORROW. ONCE FIRST LAYER OF PAINT IS ON I WILL POST PICTURES.
> *


finally


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 AM~10212661
> *reacted?  dust sticks to wet paint when u drop a car
> *


Really? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 AM~10212661
> *reacted?  dust sticks to wet paint when u drop a car
> *


Really? :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

hey beto do you sell resin cast models? i saw 2 you sent to pokey...
your paint job are very nice, great work...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto sales resin bro look around the board for his sale topic and also in my link !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10257260
> *Really? :biggrin:
> *


reading helps.... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10257260
> *Really? :biggrin:
> *


reading helps.... :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

jevries too i guess :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

all bullshit aside.... did u get a chance to work on anything?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 09:26 PM~10538078
> *all bullshit aside.... did u get a chance to work on anything?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wanna know too :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WEY!!!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

have you sone any work to this sence you bought it from me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 30 2008, 11:29 AM~10543362
> *have you sone any work to this sence you bought it from me
> 
> 
> ...


cast the boot beto :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 09:27 AM~10566540
> *cast the boot beto :0
> *


I HAVE SOME IN STOCK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10542658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wanna know too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

as soon as i decide on which '63 is going to be a rag, but since the amt has the sunroof already, the top may come off the revell; i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 07:26 PM~10538078
> *all bullshit aside.... did u get a chance to work on anything?
> *


anything yet? i wanna see more awesome paintwork homie :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2008, 10:41 PM~10961671
> *anything yet? i wanna see more awesome paintwork homie  :biggrin:
> *


GETTING ALL MY PAINTS AND EQUIPMENT TOGETHER. JUST ORDERED SOME HOK INTERCOAT CLEARS FOR CANDIES AND PEARLS. HOK MAKES THEM FOR EACH. ALSO RESTOCKING ON PAINTS AND MINI SPRAY GUNS. SOON I WILL PAINT AGAIN. THANKS FOR ASKING GIL.


----------



## 99 CHEVY (Jun 24, 2004)

DITTO ON STARTIN OFF ON 1:64TH SCALE

KILLER STUFF ALL THRU THIS THREAD...SIC CREAATIVE TAPING MAN...MIGHT HAVE TO TRY IT ON A 64 I GOT SITTIN AWAITIN PAINT


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

hey Primo como estas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10962043
> *GETTING ALL MY PAINTS AND EQUIPMENT TOGETHER. JUST ORDERED SOME HOK INTERCOAT CLEARS FOR CANDIES AND PEARLS. HOK MAKES THEM FOR EACH. ALSO RESTOCKING ON PAINTS AND MINI SPRAY GUNS. SOON I WILL PAINT AGAIN. THANKS FOR ASKING GIL.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOR MY WORRIED BRO ROLLINOLDSKOOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no updates? thought it only took a few minutes to build a stock car???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 07:37 PM~11701941
> *no updates? thought it only took a few minutes to build a stock car???
> *


AGAIN BRO, I HAVE NO TIME TO BUILD. I SPEND ALL MY SPARE TIME WITH THE WIFEY. AND WHEN I'M UP LATE I HAVE THE LAPTOP IN BED AND SPEND TIME ON THE FORUM WITH THE WIFEY NEXT TO ME. FAMILY FIRST, GAMES AND PLEASURE SECOND. TO EACH HIS OWN. NOW GET BUSY BUILDING SOME FULL CUSTOMS. STOP WORRYING ABOUT ME. I'LL BE FINE AND WILL BUILD WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT.:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 28 2007, 01:24 AM~8411893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie, your inbox is full so..... :biggrin: this is the 2 sizes od masking tape I want with the 3n1 kit we were talking about, give me the total and I'll get the m.o. for you


----------

